# Has anyone got a Wii and is it worth getting?



## Pete the Greek (Dec 23, 2006)

Not that I really have the expendable income to afford one, but I have heard so much about the Nintendo Wii, I'm actually rather curious.

I know there are some issues surrounding the controls, but is it any good and are the games good? Does it knacker you out cos of the physical exertion involved?

just wondered. Ta.


----------



## blackadder (Dec 23, 2006)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> Not that I really have the expendable income to afford one, but I have heard so much about the Nintendo Wii, I'm actually rather curious.
> 
> I know there are some issues surrounding the controls, but is it any good and are the games good?* Does it knacker you out cos of the physical exertion involved?*
> just wondered. Ta.



Though it is fun and exercise to mime the whole movement, i.e boxing, tennis and bowling moves, but the fact is you don't need to, just a flick if the wrist suffices.


----------



## kursty (Dec 23, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Though it is fun and exercise to mime the whole movement, i.e boxing, tennis and bowling moves, but the fact is you don't need to, just a flick if the wrist suffices.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes and yes. The sports are actually the most fun (and the easiest) when you make the motion that you really would do. Don't try and work out what motions it's trying to track for you, just pretend you really are bowling/swinging a golf club. The real test will be over xmas. If I can get my family to play the thing, then it gets full marks. Oh and Zelda's great - the best one yet, IMO.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 23, 2006)

No, but while I was in the States I was around one being used, and it looked like a load of fun.

You need (a) mates and (b) a bit of space (for the active-swinging-shit-about games) though, neither of which I have, so I'm a little sceptical about buying one personally, even though I love me some Nintendo.


----------



## lobster (Dec 23, 2006)

i tried my brothers one, it fun to play, as someone has said, you do not have to dive accross the room trying to hit the ball in tennis


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 24, 2006)

i would love a wii... its  so fresh in comparison to all the other stuff


----------



## Iam (Dec 24, 2006)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> No, but while I was in the States I was around one being used, and it looked like a load of fun.
> 
> You need (a) mates and (b) a bit of space (for the active-swinging-shit-about games) though, neither of which I have, so I'm a little sceptical about buying one personally, even though I love me some Nintendo.



WRT space, I'm already starting to get proper fucked off with having to move my monitor and secure the guitars from potential flying objects everytime WiiSports goes on.  

It's worth it, though. So far, I think the control system is fantastic and both Zelda and WiiSports (despite it being quite limited, really) are absolutely cracking good fun.


----------

